# What is your favorite?



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Butterflyfish?

My top 3 are:
the Mitratus Butterflyfish
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+25+261&pcatid=261
the Pakastani Butterflyfish
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+25+268&pcatid=268
the Brown Humphead Bannerfish
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+25+246&pcatid=246


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

A mix between Pakistan Butterflyfish and Saddleback Butterflyfish


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Def Pakastani


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.reefhotspot.com/store/images/butt_larvatus_2-3.jpg
what about this beauty?


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

mitratus for sure!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

hmmm.... soo hard to choose.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I like the Pakistani best, but the lone link posted later (the beauty) was a close second!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Mitratus Butterflyfish fer sho!


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

my favorite is the copper banded, but out of the three the pakistani


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the longnose butterflies, those are neat.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Redheads are nice to look at, but extremely difficult to keep.

My personal favorite butterfly is C.sedentarius. It's not a showstopping beauty, but it's local and very very easy to keep.


----------

